# how to culture springtales



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

can i please get some information on culturing these.. thank you


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

I think they are incredibly easy/simple to culture. Buy a few plastic pseudo-disposable containers (hefty, glad, dixie, kroger whatever). Look for shallow ones, long/wide surface area is what you want. Fill it halfway up with wet peat or dirt or charcoal. Add springtails, and sprinkle with some yeast occaisionally to feed (once a week or so). I add some sliced potatoes, which I pick up and shake over the viv to feed the frogs. Don't bother putting any holes or ventilation in the culturing container, and be sure to keep it moist. This works really well for me.

-Tad


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

wow that does sound very easy to do. thank you. by the way how often should i set up a new one?


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Hey*

As often as you like, but if you keep adding brewers yeast (say on a weekly to 10 day schedule) they will keep breeding. Use what you need and save the rest for later. You will know in a short time when/if you need to pull some off for additional cultures.
Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

If you want to add something else to feed them try cucumber slices.I just added some on thursday and they have consumed alot of it.
Mark W.


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

I throw in some lettuce and they seem to really appreciate a banana peel. It also last for about 2 weeks before they consume it all. I know someone who gives them plain old white rice and he's got tons of springtails.

-Ben


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've heard that about white rice.

Plain old lettuce - if it's iceberg lettuce, is fairly useless though. Romaine lettuce is good (goes for humans as well).

s


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Can any type of yeast work? Also, how do you guys feed them to the frogs? Thanks, Jordan


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

I use bakers yeast. The cuture came with a large packet (Ed's Fly Meat), but I'm sure they will eat any kind of yeast since they normally live in leaf litter with lots of molds and yeasts growing there.

-Ben


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

feeding them is the tricky part, I'm putting slices of sponges inside their cultures and sprinkling the yeast on these with the hope the springtails congregate here to eat (and then be fed). I have been taking the slice of potato out and shaking it over the viv. Watching the springtails it seems they eat or at least hangout on the potatoe, but the potatoes still grow and don't ever disappear (even after a few months). 


-Tad


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I feed them bu keeping culture wet and then tipping it until they are in a pool then I spoon them out with a old spoon.


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Large charcoal pieces over 2" are great, just pick them up and bang them together, and it rains springtails. I feed mine white rice, fish flakes, bakers yeast, and other leftover vegatable stuff from cooking.

rob

edit: I'm the one benmz is referring to


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

White rice.. hmm that has come up a few times I may have to try it.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> I feed them bu keeping culture wet and then tipping it until they are in a pool then I spoon them out with a old spoon.


I've never tried a spoon, but I do the same thing, and suck them up with a tukey baster.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Can I just use regular dirt for the substrate?


----------



## AJ_Cann (Oct 6, 2004)

I prefer to feed my springtails (Folsomia candida + another species I can't identify) ReadyBrek (http://www.google.com/search?q=Ready%20Brek), i.e. mostly carbohydrate, supplemented with fish flakes once in a while. Other people use fine pasta to feed them.

No ventilation, they need a nearly saturated humidity. I suspect the crashes in the other thread could be due to humidity too low.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

AJ_Cann said:


> No ventilation, they need a nearly saturated humidity. I suspect the crashes in the other thread could be due to humidity too low.


Nope, the crashes in the other thread are definitely not due to a humidity level that is too low. That container is very tightly sealed--maybe too tight. The crash does not occur until a very heavy population occurs and is thereafter fed. Plus, dehydrated springtails shrivel up into almost nothing, unlike the easily-identified springtails that are rolled over on their backs dead.

Plus, if you have a coarse, open substrate with about 1/4" of water on the bottom, humidity shouldn't be a problem, as even ventillated containers will have areas that are very humid (i.e. under pieces of charcoal/substrate).

I personally use oatmeal supplemented with flake food, much like you do, AJ. I have to agree that it works well for me, too. All the best.


----------

